# WHOOOooooOOO WHEEEEeeee! What a trip!



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2012)

15 days.
3972 miles.
5 States.
10,974 images.
186 gigs of drive space.
1 dead D7000.


And here's the first quick-n-dirty from the whole she-bang:


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 7, 2012)

Personal or business?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Personal or business?



Yes.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 7, 2012)

I wish I could enjoy a trip like that... but I can't stand sitting in the car that long.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I wish I could enjoy a trip like that... but I can't stand sitting in the car that long.



Averaged 265 miles a day... not bad in my book.  5 hours of driving, the rest of the time out shooting.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice! I hope to be able to do some serious traveling and photography one of these days


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 7, 2012)

D7000 dead? 

MURDERER!!


----------



## SCraig (Sep 7, 2012)

Did something like that on a motorcycle a couple of years ago.  Nashville to Phoenix by way of Colorado and Utah.  I can relate!  It is something everyone should do from time to time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> D7000 dead?
> 
> MURDERER!!




Not when it commited suicide.


----------



## Tee (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome.  I did a cross country trip when I moved from San fran to CT.  I took the southern route and enjoyed it very much.  I look forward to seeing more captures from your trip.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Sep 8, 2012)

Awesome shots so far, sparky! What a fabulous old church. And I especially like the tractor graveyard; what state was that in?  Looks like something straight from the hills of East TN! Well, actually it's far too neat and organized to be from TN.  If it was from here, it would  be twenty old tractors out in the field, along with a dozen old cars in various states of completeness, next to house with a porch--on the porch would be an old refrigerator, one of the seats from the various nonworking cars, and an old toilet.  And possibly a rocking chair containing a 68-year-old hillbilly with a shotgun. :lmao:




ChristopherCoy said:


> I wish I could enjoy a trip like that... but* I can't stand sitting in the car* that long.



Well, of course not silly--you have to SIT when sitting in the car! :lmao:
I'm sooo sorry, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)

The tractors are in Nebraska.

Thanks for describing your house, though.  Now I know where you live!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 8, 2012)

480sparky said:


> The tractors are in Nebraska.
> 
> Thanks for describing your house, though.  Now I know where you live!



Hey, now! There are no tractors at my house!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 8, 2012)

The States has a graveyard for everything. I guess Nothing Dies Like A Deere.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Hey, now! There are no tractors at my house!



Well, at least not any that run and have tires on 'em.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Sep 8, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I wish I could enjoy a trip like that... but I can't stand sitting in the car that long.


You seem to be unhappy a lot....lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## nmoody (Sep 9, 2012)

480sparky said:


>



Love this one!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 12, 2012)

Tiffy's is closed might look cool in B&W. (Looks good in color)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 13, 2012)

Who said panoramics had to be _horizontal_?


----------



## sm4him (Sep 13, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Who said panoramics had to be _horizontal_?



Oooh! My favorite, so far! And that's saying a lot, because I've really liked them all.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 13, 2012)

Sometimes.......... you just look up........... and.............

one is handed to you on a silver platter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Frequency (Sep 16, 2012)

Great Going here......


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)

(I finally found a subject where I could use my VND!!!!)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Markw (Sep 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


>





480sparky said:


>



DingDingDing*  And we have our winners!  Very well done.

Mark


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)

Markw said:


> DingDingDing*  And we have our winners!  Very well done.
> 
> Mark



When do I receive my D800?  :mrgreen:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Markw (Sep 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> > DingDingDing*  And we have our winners!  Very well done.
> ...



Wouldn't it be simpler if you just took me on the trip with you next time? 

Mark


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)

Markw said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler if you just took me on the trip with you next time?
> 
> Mark



Naaah.  You'd get between me and the viewfinder. 

Besides, you wouldn't fit into my pack.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## jaguaraz (Sep 22, 2012)

It was a pure pleasure reading this thread.  The kind of pics that make me love taking up this as a hobby-something to aspire to.  Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm loving these, sparky!! I've lost track of which ones are my absolute favorites, but the Soda Springs Sunrise and Shoshone Falls are WAY up on the list.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice one's, Sparky.



sm4him said:


> Hey, now! There are no tractors at my house!


Looks like they have enough spares they could send ya a couple!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (Sep 24, 2012)

great stuff Sparky...I was going to click 'like' on the images I liked, but I found quickly that I'd be clicking the 'like' link on most every one. sounds like you had a blast on the trip (minus the D7000 issues)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> great stuff Sparky...I was going to click 'like' on the images I liked, but I found quickly that I'd be clicking the 'like' link on most every one. sounds like you had a blast on the trip (minus the D7000 issues)




I had so much fun, I'm already planning a return trip.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 24, 2012)

This is the next to the last shot my D7000 took


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 26, 2012)

And with that, I went home.



.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 27, 2012)

............


----------



## sm4him (Sep 27, 2012)

I could wear my "like" button out on this thread. 

Thanks for sharing your trip with us! 
By the way, what's the word on the D7000? Is it out for repair now?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 27, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I could wear my "like" button out on this thread.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip with us!



I still have a few I'm working on....... a couple of HDR panos.  Not sure if they're gonna work out, though.




sm4him said:


> By the way, what's the word on the D7000? Is it out for repair now?



I took the camera in the day I got home.  Still no word on it.  I gotta go down there today anyway so I'll inquire.  It could be parts are still scarce due to the floods / typhoons / tidal waves / bad hair days / cyclones that have ocurred overseas.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 28, 2012)

Now to go back and work on the difficult ones............


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Aloicious (Oct 10, 2012)

I love abandoned places, great pics...where was abandoned homestead #3 taken? it looks familiar


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 14, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> I love abandoned places, great pics...where was abandoned homestead #3 taken? it looks familiar



Soda Springs, Idaho.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Nov 15, 2012)

Still got some stragglers I'm working on..........


----------

